# Recursion Effect



## Exeldro (Jun 11, 2020)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Recursion Effect - Plugin to add recursion effect to a source using a filter



> Plugin for add recursion effect to a source using a filter.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## fenghuyu (Jun 12, 2020)

The Doctor Strange Effects ！Haha


----------



## jmbrasil (Jun 12, 2020)

Unfortunatelly the video was removed from youtube. I would love to see an example.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 12, 2020)

@jmbrasil Sorry YouTube removed the content because it is against community guidelines for some reason.
I won't be able to make an other example video today.
Edit: The video is back up now.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 13, 2020)

Exeldro updated Recursion Effect with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.2



> Add Reset Trigger option



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Nikoheart (Jun 13, 2020)

Would love to use this but it looks like for some reason it interferes with the WebSockets plugin


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 13, 2020)

@Nikoheart I use it without problems combined with ObsWebsocket plugin. What makes you think it interferes?


----------



## Nikoheart (Jun 13, 2020)

Hmm... I tried to install it for a friend earlier today and it provided a message similar to this


			https://user-images.githubusercontent.com/28720189/80739492-696d8200-8acb-11ea-9d29-b54ca147a71b.png
		

As soon as I uninstalled it, that issue no longer occurred. Going to install it on my computer and see the result


----------



## Nikoheart (Jun 13, 2020)

Ok, seems to work fine on my computer, I'll have to look into why it wasn't working on his end


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 13, 2020)

@Nikoheart  That error is a tcp port error, Recursion effect does not use those, so the conflict must be with something else.
You could a tool like CurrPorts to see if an other program is using the port.


----------



## Nikoheart (Jun 13, 2020)

I'll get my friend to check that, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 17, 2020)

New video about the plugin:


----------



## djwonder (Jun 17, 2020)

On Mac OS - trying to remove this filter from a Video Capture Source (My Camera) and it crashes every time I try to remove it.  Also where does this filter go in my mac's directory once installed - can't seem to find it.

Thanks!


----------



## Meierhans (Jun 22, 2020)

Thank you very much for this great plugin. We really had alot fun to create a "virtual party" with two persons, this comes just in the right moment.. ;-)
Could you maybe add the possibility to reset the FX with a Hotkey? And a bigger one: It would be fantastic of one could add effects in between the recursion cycles. Dunno how this is best done, I could imagine two plugins, one as sender, one as receiver. Or maybe abuse a separate scene/group for this, feed input into it, and grab output? So the signal has to pass trough the effects inside. Just a little hue shifting, smallest blur, some sharpen into such a feedback loop makes it go wild.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 22, 2020)

@Meierhans the order of filters is important, all filters that are above the recursion effect are repeated, the ones below are only applied once.


----------



## Meierhans (Jun 22, 2020)

*@Exeldro T*hx for the fast answer, this place seems to be quite alive. Thats great! 8-)
I tried what you suggested, but it seems not to do what I was looking for (or me to stupit to get it right..).
I would like the buffered frames to run trough the filterchain each recursion. Well, actually a feedback loop, with FX in between.
If could somehow route the output of a group/scene back to its input,I could do the same with simple Render Delay. But somehow OBS believes this is a stupid idea, and does not allow adding recursive recources.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 23, 2020)

@Meierhans what you are describing is not yet possible with this plugin. I will add it to my to-do list.


----------



## SorreyTV (Jun 24, 2020)

Hey man, I watched that youtube video posted above and his "reset triggers" are different than mine. The filter works exactly as shown but for the life of me I cant figure out how to "disable it". It looks like in the video has advanced options. Mine say "resettrigger . hide , resettrigger . show, etc. " Thanks for any and all help. Also, for anyone else reading this, this man is a magic man. ALL of his pluggins are amazing.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 24, 2020)

@SorreyTV It looks like the translation file is not found, did you install it correctly?


----------



## SorreyTV (Jun 26, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @SorreyTV It looks like the translation file is not found, did you install it correctly?


I will try again. I just unzipped the file, dragged over to my obs pluggin 64 and dropped like i do with all of your plugins. Maybe something happened. Thanks for getting back to me!


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 6, 2020)

Exeldro updated Recursion Effect with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.3



> Add rotation



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## matijaerceg (Aug 12, 2020)

Thank you for this plugin. It's potentially life changing for my stream.

Is there a way to increase the delay to more than 1000ms? Like 5000ms for example? Currently, I'm using Render Delay with LioranBoard to set the render delay value to 5000, and then back to 0 for a moment when I need to free up some VRAM. But your plugin does it automatically, which is why I would like to try setting the value to >1000ms.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 13, 2020)

It is possible to set a higher limit, but most computers don't have indefinite amounts of memory. You can set a higher value in the settings file if you want to use it without changes to the plugin.


----------



## matijaerceg (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks. Which settings file are you referring to?


----------



## zulnutt (Aug 17, 2020)

I've really been enjoying the effect! It works great on my camera capture but it doesn't seem to work on my game or display capture. Is that to be expected? Any idea of a possible workaround?


----------



## Bruno Gurgel (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi! I am a new user of OBS and I strogleling to use this recursion effect. I did reinstal de plugin a several times and even reinstal de OBS. But for some reason I am not able to work with it...!
Can you thelp me with some tips for me to check up the proper function of the plugin?


----------



## Bruno Gurgel (Aug 28, 2020)

Bruno Gurgel said:


> Hi! I am a new user of OBS and I strugling to use this recursion effect. I did reinstal de plugin a several times and even reinstal de OBS. But for some reason I am not able to work with it...!
> Can you help me with some tips for me to check up the proper function of the plugin?



Forgive me, my english is rusty and I made a lot of writing errors.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 28, 2020)

@Bruno Gurgel can you give me a OBS log file to check if the plug-in instead is loading correctly?


----------



## Bruno Gurgel (Aug 29, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Bruno Gurgel can you give me a OBS log file to check if the plug-in instead is loading correctly?


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 29, 2020)

@Bruno Gurgel the plugin seems to be installed correctly. Did you apply it to a source that has transparency?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 1, 2020)

BoomSoMuch has made a nice showcase of what is possible with this plugin:


----------



## Bruno Gurgel (Sep 3, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Bruno Gurgel the plugin seems to be installed correctly. Did you apply it to a source that has transparency?



Well, I thought that I was applying... But I will check if the black is really transparency or just a solid black color.


----------



## madgavs (Oct 18, 2020)

djwonder said:


> On Mac OS - trying to remove this filter from a Video Capture Source (My Camera) and it crashes every time I try to remove it.  Also where does this filter go in my mac's directory once installed - can't seem to find it.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm having the exact same issue...did you ever figure this out or uninstall?


----------



## tony_unorthodox (Dec 23, 2020)

i am having issues too, i watched the youtube tutorial and it is not at all acting the way it does it the video. it just repeats a loop of me moving back and forth.


----------



## BadJokesBrian (May 30, 2021)

Does this not work with OBS 26.1.1 ? i installed it , reopened OBS, even reset my pc and it will not work. i made sure I installed it correctly and installed the 0.0.3 version. the filter doesnt work at all


----------



## BadJokesBrian (May 30, 2021)

BadJokesBrian said:


> Does this not work with OBS 26.1.1 ? i installed it , reopened OBS, even reset my pc and it will not work. i made sure I installed it correctly and installed the 0.0.3 version. the filter doesnt work at all


i apologize, i figured it out. thanks


----------



## BOLL (Jun 1, 2021)

Tiny suggestion, I would not mind if scale started at 100.0 instead of 1.0 because I would like to use a smaller scale than 1.01 like 1.005 but it's currently impossible in the interface  

Other than that, awesome effect, I like it and am now using it in my overlay! Cheers!


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 2, 2022)

Exeldro updated Recursion Effect with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.4



> add windows installer



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## djknyse (Apr 12, 2022)

Hi. Might be dumb question, but do you have a version that is M1 native to the Mac ?


----------



## elettroDean (Apr 14, 2022)

@Exeldro Hey there I'm psyched to use the plug it but it the 2nd file seems to be loading itn othe 32x folder and not the 64x folder where I'm running obs on windows 10.  I actually had it where i could see the filter, now i uninstalled and tried to reinstall, and it doesn't even show up in OBS now.  Hm. Looks AWESOME!


----------



## vampyre_asmr (May 18, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Recursion Effect - Plugin to add recursion effect to a source using a filter
> 
> ...


I have been trying for days and can't get this to work


----------



## TheLegendTubaGuy (May 19, 2022)

Hey there, I've been using the recursion effect plugin for a while.  I occasionally get a ghost frame from the previous loop and was wondering if there's a fix for that.  Here's my settings, I'm wondering if it's because I'm using it inversed?  I would like to have the loop reset every time the filter is hidden.






Here's a YT video of the ghost frame happening that I'm talking about.


----------



## djknyse (Nov 6, 2022)

Hi @Exeldro .  Are you updating this plug in for 28 ? :D


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 7, 2022)

@djknyse no update needed as long you are not on mac arm


----------



## djknyse (Nov 23, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @djknyse no update needed as long you are not on mac arm


Thanks for the reply!  Unfortunately, I am on Mac ARM.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 28, 2022)

Exeldro updated Recursion Effect with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.5



> Add Mac arm support
> This update requires OBS version 28 or higher



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## djknyse (Dec 7, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Recursion Effect with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.0.5
> 
> ...


you absolutely rock, sir. 

thank you THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## djknyse (Dec 8, 2022)

@Exeldro - it's even better now than before. :)  Thank you for providing such a good plug in.


----------

